# Start Of My Parrot Water Colour Painting



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

_*Only drawn the wings so far*_









_*My last bird painting of a seagull framed and making the parrot painting match it since they both A5 size and in a similar pose*_


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> I really like what you have done so far and am anxious to see how this turns out.
> 
> Great choice of frame on the seagull!


Thanks always anxious here when doing my art and seeing it transform 

Going tommorow to hopefully find the blue I need at the art shop and still deciding on the background colour, if I should go a light blue or green.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Almost done with the parrot then to do the background


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)




----------

